# All-new audi q7



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Significantly lighter and up to 26 per cent more efficient Audi luxury SUV bound for America ahead of summer 2015 UK debut
◾All-new Audi Q7 due to debut at the NAIS Detroit in January 2015
◾Set to become available to order in the UK in spring 2015 - first deliveries next summer
◾Technical Development Board Member Prof. Dr. Ulrich Hackenberg: "New Q7 is a statement of our competence in lightweight construction, efficiency and assistance systems"
◾325 kilograms lighter and around 26 percent more efficient
◾UK models powered exclusively by 3.0 V6 TDI engine at launch - 3.0 V6 TDI with 218PS to follow in late 2015
◾First diesel plug-in hybrid with quattro drive


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks more like the A6 than the old Q7, I like it as Audi's go.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

not sure agree with whats been said its lost its bulky appearance of the older shape


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

shape looks more like an oversized estate car rather than an SUV(that might not make sense to some people)


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

No complaints about the interior except that it probably might be a faff to use looking at all the buttons.

Exterior - hideous. Looks like a jumped up Audi A6 estate with different lights and grills. I much prefer the current one - it looks far better


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree with Kirkyworld, does look like an A6 but I still like it.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

m4rkymark said:


> shape looks more like an oversized estate car rather than an SUV(that might not make sense to some people)


I would agree on that.


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

Not into that exterior at all, a big backwards step imo


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

backwards step from me as well it does have a estate look about it


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nowt wrong with Estates/Tourings/Avants! 

Alan W


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree Alan would have the RS6 all day long but SUV looking a mismatch i would pass


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thought the whole point people bought them was cause they're huge and imposing and that's not . Jumped up estate sorry avant


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Nowt wrong with Estates/Tourings/Avants!
> 
> Alan W


^^^^^^^:thumb:

Who needs a Q7 when this does the same job and does it at 200mph!!!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Audi really are caught in a massive rut - terrified of changing a design formula - as for the weight saving, its still over 2 tonnes and 325kg saving is only possible because the previous generation was stupidly overweight

But its got an Audi so the sheep will love it and buy it without a second thought


----------

